# Did you know this feature was there ?



## jimmie57 (Jun 26, 2010)

Back to the Top Button.

I just noticed this a couple of days ago. On my screen it looks greyed out but it still works. It is below the ad at the bottom of the screen ( an ad may or may not be at the bottom ) when you scroll all the way down.

Screenshot of my screen.

Well , that did not work.
Just look at your own screen.


----------



## Stewart Vernon (Jan 7, 2005)

Look at our own screen for what?


----------



## jimmie57 (Jun 26, 2010)

Stewart Vernon said:


> Look at our own screen for what?


To find the back to top button.
Thanks

I got befuddled when I could not post my screen shot.


----------



## SayWhat? (Jun 7, 2009)

Up arrow. Been there for quite a while.


----------



## harsh (Jun 15, 2003)

It is there and works for me. I suppose it could be particularly useful if you're using something that doesn't have a home key.

It is noted as being the "Go to top" button and it jumps to a label "top" high up on the page.


----------



## jimmie57 (Jun 26, 2010)

harsh said:


> It is there and works for me. I suppose it could be particularly useful if you're using something that doesn't have a home key.
> 
> It is noted as being the "Go to top" button and it jumps to a label "top" high up on the page.


Once a thread is started and I am following it, I click on the last entry to read it. This automatically puts you almost to the bottom of the page.
The number of pages when there are more than 1 is much higher on the page. On my screen it blends in with the gray background and I had never noticed it until a couple of days ago.
I will be using it after I click Post and often after that.


----------



## Blowgun (May 23, 2008)

Threads that have multiple pages include page links at the top and at the bottom of the page. Can't say I've had much of a need to use the bottom button on the screen or the two keys on my keyboard to go to the top of the page. Having said that, I'm glad the forum software includes one and you find it useful.


----------



## Eva (Nov 8, 2013)

Stewart Vernon said:


> Look at our own screen for what?


I look at my screen and realise it needs serious cleaning!



SayWhat? said:


> Up arrow. Been there for quite a while.


I think it's been there since 1978, 

But it's probably a helpful feature for some.


----------



## Stewart Vernon (Jan 7, 2005)

I can't say how long the feature has been there for sure... I've known about it for quite a while... I don't usually use it, though. I mostly open threads in new tabs and then close them when I'm done so no need to scroll back to the top most of the time.


----------



## Rich (Feb 22, 2007)

jimmie57 said:


> Back to the Top Button.
> 
> I just noticed this a couple of days ago. On my screen it looks greyed out but it still works. It is below the ad at the bottom of the screen ( an ad may or may not be at the bottom ) when you scroll all the way down.
> 
> ...


Never noticed it, thanx.

Rich


----------



## spartanstew (Nov 16, 2005)




----------



## jimmie57 (Jun 26, 2010)

spartanstew said:


>


I see yours is grey just like mine. The people I wrote to told me theirs was not grey. The color of it and the placement of it ( on my screen there is a banner ad before it ) is why it was several years before I noticed it. I just never got down that far.
I don't know how you did the pic but thanks for that.


----------



## James Long (Apr 17, 2003)

That is what it looks like for me as well. I use multiple tabs to read the forum (and the home key as needed) so I didn't notice the icon.


----------

